# How many Speakon connectors is too many?



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

First of all I'm not sure if I'm posting this is the correct area but it seemed as good a place as any. If it needs to be moved, please tell me.

OK so I just finished building a passive sealed 18" sub and have speakon (twist connector) connectors between the amp and sub. 

My plan is to run 12awg wire through the ceiling and down the wall to where the speaker will be located in the front of the room. I would like to have a speakon wall jack on the wall near the sub instead of the wire just running into the wall. My concern is that it would add additional connectors on both ends and addition places for potential problems.

Is this something I should be concerned about or am I just being overly cautious?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speakon connectors are well made and are hardly likely to be a potential problem.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking too but it's always nice to get a second opinion


----------

